# Absolutely my last prop build of 2012!



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I thought all my prop building was complete a couple of weeks ago but I ended up with a final prop build for my wife. 
It's powered by a wiper motor and controlled by Otaku's motor controller. 
Anything else we think of to build goes on the 2013 list now!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

way to go .... but you still have some time for 1 more!!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

thats all there is to it???? easy for you to say! prop is awsume, the how you did it, is all GREEK to me!! I would love to learn but I had to watch video of how to wire a led 6 times..thanks to you and others here I am slowly learning. like the peek a boo!


----------



## Holcomb Haunter (Jul 15, 2010)

Love it! sure wish I was smart enough to build it!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Awwwww.... what a good husband! Kudos to you, way to go. The prop really turned out great.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW he looks awesome!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey there's still two weeks left, you can squeeze out one more! Nice prop, very smooth movement.


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

halstaff What a great idea and concept for the motor mechanism. I know the tots will like that one as well. Thanks for the video and sharing the info it really turned out well ! Kudos


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

How cool is that? VERY!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

fantastic job on that!!! great movement.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Aww, a punny tombstone with a peeker - so cute


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I love that prop and Mechanism. I'll have to review that one for 2013. Great Job!!


----------



## debbietrs (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone.
It was a fun build. Just wish it wasn't under a time crunch but my wife knows that I can't turn down a challenge.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Halstaff fantastic job on that! I am going to have to make one for next year. I have some questions. How did you hide the bolts on the front of the tombstone or do they not go all the way through the stone? Also the limit switch do you have in connected to the relay? If I can see the circuit schematic it would clear everything up.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

hpropman said:


> Halstaff fantastic job on that! I am going to have to make one for next year. I have some questions. How did you hide the bolts on the front of the tombstone or do they not go all the way through the stone? Also the limit switch do you have in connected to the relay? If I can see the circuit schematic it would clear everything up.


Thank you.
The bolts do go all the way through the tombstone but I countersunk the heads and used large fender washer to keep them from pulling through. I then covered them with wood filler before painting the tombstone with Drylok. You can see in the video that I left the bolts long so that if I ever need to take the tombstone off, I can hold the end of the bolt with pliers to hold it while removing the nuts. It may ruin the bolt but would allow me to take it off and replace it a couple of times if needed. For storage, I can just remove the screws that hold the pvc frame together and take it apart since I didn't glue the joints.
I don't have a schematic but here's the link to Otaku's thread that discusses the mechanism - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15212 I do have a photo of the entire setup which should help.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Love it.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Damn it Halstaff, now my wife wants one!! Like I didn't have enough to with my coffin!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job Steve! I really like movement and timing! I can't wait to start my new props for 2013, but I think I will wait until after this year. Keep the hard work going for next year because your props were awesome for 2012.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Will there be any audio to go along with this prop?
I think I'd add a bit of "grass" and "dirt" along the bottom edge of the headstone to give it that "fresh, plucked" look when it comes up.
Nice work.


----------

